# VSV Disease



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems to be focused West of the Mississippi....for now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=70452&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDBA


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

link took me to a different article on forage quality.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> link took me to a different article on forage quality.


Have to subscribe to it to get full article.I copy & pasted what I could.

BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (DTN) -- Wyoming State Veterinarian Jim Logan is looking forward to some cold weather. Freezing temperatures should mark the end of this year's outbreak of vesicular stomatitis virus (VSV).

It's been an unusually heavy year for the virus, which is primarily spread by flies and midges, and is identified only through the testing of samples taken from an affected animal. Those samples can include blood, tissue and/or swabs of lesions. Federal and state requirements classify VSV as a reportable animal disease.

"The first sign you'll usually see in cattle and horses, which are the two primary species we ...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe thats what I need to start doing on DTN....copy and paste....when posted this morning it was not on subscription yet.

Regards, Mike


----------

